# FreeBSD Cloud Solutions



## saeedpersa (May 21, 2017)

Dear friends 
It would be my honor to tell you all of our business is on FreeBSD from Virtualization (Bhyve) to DNS and Firewall and also Mail and Web Server and CRM.

Dr.Link Cloud Technology is the Medical SaaS which Provides Healthcare Solutions from Beginning of illness to complete therapy. And also the Best Follow-up scenarios for penitents ever experienced. And Multilingual for all people around the world

Here is our website: https://www.drlink.ir


It’s in Persian/Farsi Language soon it’ll be translate in English

It’s our Honor to be first Medical Cloud Technology in BSD Families. 


Here is my Request
If any body had this kind of Experiences in different ways it would be so kind to give me some advises.

Thank you for your attentions


----------



## IPTRACE (May 22, 2017)

Besides my two issues I haven't had any weakness of using bhyve (FreeBSD as host and the guest as well as one Windows 10 Pro guest) until now.
There are almost hundred of guests as FW, VPN, DNS, WWW, MAIL, LDAP etc. in my virtualization. It's good to do hardening (securing, speeding up), especially for host but for guests as well will be good solutions (exp. MTU set to 4000).
Bhyve is a new software but I hope it will be more powerful of every year.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59026/
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60701/

Advices? Rather for beginners.
1. Create a map of your destined configuration. You have to decide to use ready script to start VM (/usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh), create your own (my choice) or use third party software (https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve).
2. Deploy above step by step with with a lot of tests.
3. If you add/change something (big or small) test again with restarts as well. Some changes can have impact on different issues which you couldn't even imagine.
4. It's desired to have a good knowledge about Unix (FreeBSD), networks and some kind of programming (shell, sometime C will be a plus to find out deep software issues).
5. If you encounter to problem with third party software look for solutions on Internet. On the other case try to find help, solutions on this forum.


----------



## Purkuapas (May 23, 2017)

Another good link for bhyve cloud solutions: https://clonos.tekroutine.com
This is open-source FreeBSD-based project focused on the rapid deployment of virtual machines with the config/service management through the *Puppet*


----------

